# MMMMMM Lobster



## jmastera (Feb 9, 2007)

Anyone ever do smoked whole or tail lobsters.  I love me some lobster but would be a little leary of smoking it.  Not sure what woods would go well.


----------



## msmith (Feb 9, 2007)

Ive never done any on the smoker but have on the gas grill. We buy whole lobsters, cut off the tails and claws. Cut the shell along the back side of the tail, clean the inside out and fill up with lawerys lemon pepper marinade. Then foil and cook for 30 min, its better than red lobster.


----------

